# White shepherd puppy antagonizing?



## Cicada (Dec 7, 2007)

When I saw the thumbnail for this video, I recognized that it looked a lot like Benny. I mean, it could even be his BROTHER. The reactive temperament of the puppy was a lot like Benny's, only more antagonized, of course!
The area looks like the typically trashy streets of Memphis, too.

I don't know for sure if this is a white shepherd, so correct me if I'm wrong, but it's still WRONG, WRONG, WRONG!

I looked up the URL, but it's not posted anywhere on any site, so I can't narrow down where these people are.

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=jq12jp&s=2


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

It's a white shepherd pup for sure. What are those people doing?!


----------



## Cicada (Dec 7, 2007)

Not sure, but it's definitely not 'humane'.
If that IS Benny's brother, then it's definitely not good that they're doing that because Benny's dad is volatile. He passed that on to his boys. He could easily turn into a monster when provoked like that.

No results on Myspace, yet, as I figured it was probably a video for Myspace.


----------



## maximusII (Feb 11, 2007)

Humane, what in this World does that mean?


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

Was that really THAT bad? It was a puppy that was growling. They probably thought it was cute. Then they held it as it walked up a wind shield.

I didn't see anything cruel or "humane."


----------



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

That dog is probably going to grow up to be aggressive and end up here on the urgent forum. That is sad. He is a beautiful dog. Some people shouldn't be allowed to have animals.


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: kularingThat dog is probably going to grow up to be aggressive and end up here on the urgent forum. That is sad. He is a beautiful dog. Some people shouldn't be allowed to have animals.


That's a bold statement. You saw a small clip where most likely they did this only once. If they do this daily, then sure it is but you are jumping to conclusions way too fast.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

even still - with a breed that people negatively lable to begin with - they aren't doing him any favors by encouraging that behaviour.....they have enough of a battle without being taught to fight/play fight/ growl like that ......... most folks here would interject if someone did that to their dog..........


----------



## Cicada (Dec 7, 2007)

Puppies don't just react like that. They'll yelp if hassled like that. 

It's kinda obvious that this behavior has been going on for a while because he's anticipating the hands coming at him and growling.
I could do that to my puppy right now and he'd just play-bite back. If I continued to do it for a period of time, he'd start to get aggressive like this.

If this 'was' the natural behavior of the puppy, teasing it is definitely NOT the best thing to do. I never tease my puppy like that or 'make it walk up a windshield' after harassing ad nauseum.


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

I saw a kid playing with his pup, obviously not in a way that more knowledgeable dog lovers would prefer, but the dog wasn't being tortured...

Kids tend to treat dogs like another sibling, teasing and horsing around which makes it even more of a good idea to get a pup from stable parents with solid temperaments. If that was my child I would tell him to take the pup off the car before he hops down and hurts himself and also not to tease a dog until it growls because you are training it to believe such behavior is appropriate.


----------



## JAguirre (Dec 19, 2000)

That's what I saw too. I wouldn't let my kids play w/ a pup like that, but ...


----------



## Cicada (Dec 7, 2007)

I wouldn't say it's exactly torture either, but it's really NOT humane. Here, it's considered teasing an otherwise helpless animal.


----------



## JAguirre (Dec 19, 2000)

It's not exactly inhumane though, either. No harm is coming to the pup other than being really annoyed. I annoy my pup/dogs all of the time LOL. 

Like I said, I wouldn't allow my kids to play w/ my pup that way either but they are doing the pup no physical harm.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Granted, there is no <u>physical</u> harm coming to the puppy, but the owner/handler/whoever is teasing the dog, encouraging behavior that would <u>not</u> be acceptable coming from an adult dog.

Yes, I think that it's inhumane. 

The puppy is being prodded into fighting to defend himself. IMHO, fighting is <u>not</u> something we want to encourage in our GSDs or any dog.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

It is the part of treating the pup as an object, as a toy, that bothers me.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiIt is the part of treating the pup as an object, as a toy, that bothers me.


Exactly.


----------



## DocBrown (Jan 19, 2007)

While they are not torturing or being inhumane... they are just asking for this dog to become violent. I've never seen such a young pup growl like that. So sad :-(


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Your comments are right on. You just do not treat a pup like that, it may look like fun, but in the end the dog will become aggressive. You also touched on the history on the White GSD. Frankly, the last thing the folks need that like the breed, is the garbage shown in the video.


----------

